# Chris Herren?



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I am a BIG celtics fan and loved when they traded for the hometown hero in Chris Herren. I noticed that he has bounced around the world playing all over the place, can anyone tell me where he currently plays at and where he has been the last couple of seasons?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.asia-basket.com/CHNplayer.asp?PlayerID=13668

He is playing in China


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

WOW! That was quick, Thanks! Is he any good overseas? In high school he was the man and at Fresno he was good but had too many off the court troubles.


----------

